# pot farm



## Beansprout (Feb 28, 2012)

how do i get a job on one?


----------



## machzorton (Feb 28, 2012)

Probably gotta know somebody who runs one


----------



## river dog (Feb 28, 2012)

hehehe, works well to know someone already in the business. are ya trying to do the half-ass 'medical marijuana' or do a real ganja farm, without any pretention of sticking to laws of the land?


----------



## bryanpaul (Feb 28, 2012)

not online......well...maybe hahaha.......... go to some town where the growers are (hint nor-cal) and talk to people.....dont be all "HEY I WANNA WORK ON YOUR WEEEEEEEED FARRMMM" and dont be a nuiscance to the locals cuz that fucks it up for them, and us......... and dont get drug up on a mountain and taken advantage of to be turned loose with less then you deserve.......blah....... doesnt High Times have a forum online where you could ask this........but yeah......soooo many kids go up to norcal oregon areas wanting this same thing and, no offense, most of 'em are idiots...that the supply of workers is more than the demand.....all comes down to chance and luck really....if all else fails...just hitch back and forth between frisco area and oregon for a while and there's a good chance of meetin somebody...BE SAFE


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Feb 28, 2012)

You've made 2 posts thus far, so you apparently don't know about the search feature yet. Well, you can search things on this-here message board. Look!!: 
http://www.squattheplanet.com/threa...arvest-in-humboldt-mendocino.3238/#post-31621

I've never done harvest, but I CAN say, with complete and utter certainty, that it's alllll about who you know, who you meet, how much they trust you, and things like that. Harvest in NorCal and whatnot is becoming an international phenomenon; i.e. travelers from all over the WORLD go to that area, trying to secure trimming work, either by literally flying signs with fiskars on them, hitching up and down the coast, asking every single blessed soul who gives them a ride, or occassionally even posting shit on CL about it. You have much, much MUCH competition, my friend, thats all I can say. Not to discourage ya, b/c I'm all for living the dream, but... go out to NorCal/OR, and start networking your little ass off. Otherwise, it seems mostly an 'insider' industry; other than pot, that area of the country doesn't have much of anything going for it, and so the locals tend to employ people they personally know and trust to do things like that. 

But then again, I could be wrong.  

Anywayz. Welcome to the boardz. There might be more appropriate places to ask questions like that, though..


----------



## BCstranger (Mar 23, 2012)

put out. just messin with ya. i work the farms in nor cal stay in contact i might be able to help ya out.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 23, 2012)

BCstranger said:


> put out.


 
Honestly that's probably the best answer on here yet. There's a lotta lonely ganja men up in dem hills.


----------



## Pheonix (Mar 23, 2012)

It's funny everyone comes to CA to grow weed, but the legality of it has made the product cheaper and the competition greater. If your looking to make money with weed then grow/sell somewhere where it is illegal and has less competition.


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Mar 23, 2012)

> i work the farms in nor cal stay in contact i might be able to help ya out.


 
I, for one, will definitely keep that in mind...


----------



## BCstranger (Mar 23, 2012)

Beegod Santana said:


> Honestly that's probably the best answer on here yet. There's a lotta lonely ganja men up in dem hills.


its really acgtually true. the people who own the land and gardens are usually dicks and the girls usually make it around there circle of friends. i wrote a song about trimming girls onje time


----------



## BCstranger (Mar 23, 2012)

barefootinbabylon said:


> I, for one, will definitely keep that in mind...


holler at me in a month or two


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Mar 23, 2012)

> There's a lotta lonely ganja men up in dem hills.


 
I once read that females have more likelihood of being hired than males, because they 'trim faster.' Apparently there are other reasons involved... Haha daammnn. How glorious it is to have a vagina. Wait, not really.


----------



## BCstranger (Mar 23, 2012)

lost my girl last year to the guy i was working for she still trys to get me back til this day. fuck bitches get money.


----------

